# Learning sources for electricity and circuits?



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I can find information in tiny bits or huge blocks, but the majority seems to assume a basic understanding and familiarity.

Where are good places to learn in applyable examples?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

There are thousands of books on the subject....and the subject runs from simple basic electrical circuit theory (like Ohm's Law) to more and more complex circuit design and theory.

Then there is a sort of subset of home/industrial electric wiring.

I guess it depends on what you want to learn. 

What exactly is it you are trying to learn ?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

See if you can locate a copy of "There Are No Electrons: Electronics for Earthlings"
http://www.amazon.com/There-Are-Electrons-Electronics-Earthlings/dp/0962781592

It's an irreverent allegory that covers the basics of electricity and circuits, and a decent read.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Forgive me but I'm going to ramble and toss out several questions and points of confusion.

I'm experimenting with earth batteries and I'm getting an interest in cement batteries now.

I've managed to light an led. I can provide the volts, but the suggested amps for the bulb is way under. I don't know what effect this has on the different parts of the whole system.

My one attempt at a joule thief isn't working but I suspect that is due to a lack of current from the earth batteries. Could I test it on a 9v battery, if I get voltage spikes >9 can I presume the Joule thief is functioning?

I watched a youtube video and in it a guy connected a small solar panel to an earth battery and the power increased. Is it posible to charge a battery this way or is the battery simply a medium of conducting the power from the panel?


----------



## red-beard (Jan 10, 2016)

I suggest visiting your local library. They will have a bunch of books on basic wiring. If you then feel the need, you can buy them on Amazon


----------

